# Time off?



## Mars96 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi so I’m starting at the target warehouse in the next week but I have a concert on Friday to go to so I’m just wondering if I’ll be able to use PTO or anything like that my first week or will I have to miss the concert? Thanks!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 2, 2022)

They used to ask at orientation that if you had any plans coming up they would set it up so you're not scheduled that day.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 2, 2022)

Mars96 said:


> Hi so I’m starting at the target warehouse in the next week but I have a concert on Friday to go to so I’m just wondering if I’ll be able to use PTO or anything like that my first week or will I have to miss the concert? Thanks!


You can always call the DC and ask to bump your orientation a week.  With the new training schedules, it’s really difficult to make up a day if you miss, as certain things are only trained on specific days.  Plus, asking for time off out of the gate is definitely not a good look, quickest way to piss off your team, who is counting on you to share the workload.  And I would think twice about calling in, that looks bad too, especially in your first 90. You don’t have access to PTO until after 90.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 3, 2022)

How much PTO do DC employees get? HR never really mentioned it except for the AZ sick pay policy. How many hours do we accumulate for PTO every week?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> How much PTO do DC employees get? HR never really mentioned it except for the AZ sick pay policy. How many hours do we accumulate for PTO every week?


Stay for 90 days.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 3, 2022)

I know I can't use any until after 90 days I was just curious about the accrual rate.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 3, 2022)

2 weeks/year first 5 yrs.


----------



## Luck (Aug 3, 2022)

Technically it is 3 weeks/year now that Personal Holidays are merged with Vacation.


----------

